# Willard Spur conditions



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

FYI for anyone interested:
I went out to the Spur yesterday and continued out into Bear River Bay inside the proposed Great Salt Lake Minerals' proposed expansion zone. The water was up to the level that it usually has been in about June for the last 6-7 years or so. The grass islands north of the GSLM dikes were mostly underwater. I saw almost no carp (but that will change very soon). There were lots of ducks, including canvasbacks , redheads, scaup, mallards, gadwalls. The coot population was huge. The pelicans were out in force too, and there were plenty of avocets and ibis wading around in the shallows. There weren't really that many geese though, I guess it is because there isn't any dry land out there right now. There was no sign of any sego growing yet, but I expect a huge crop this spring, and it will be great for migrating birds. The more sego, the better the hunting will be at Harold Crane, BRBR and Ogden Bay. I will be watching for the carp to move out soon so the bowfishers can bloody the water!
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for the report R. i would like to get out and shoot them divers. maybe a shoot later this week with the layout... of course weather permitting and the sun must be shinning of course!!!! going to be a costly trip this year hunting out west of the spur.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If you guys take your AB's out, let me know. I'm itchin to get mine out again too.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Man I'm lovin all this water great report r! Hey gee I'm thinking of getting the ol boat out for a run sat morn let me know if u want to hook up besides I want to see your boat! 
Todd


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I can probably do that. weather depending... I get off work at 8am so I can probably meet up anytime after 9. lemme know.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

im planning on making a run out there friday... weather permitting. 

how'd that turf work for ya gee?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I havent had a chance to put it on yet. The weather has been crappy and I've been busy.. I did end up getting a bow for bow fishing though.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone been out on the Spur lately? How is it looking?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I was out there saturday. its REALLY mursky and very full. its flooded up almost near the airboat trailer..


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It has been a long time since I've seen the waters up to the Willard Duck Club trailer. Yikes.
R


----------



## Tyson Rasmussen (Sep 28, 2009)

Made it out yesterday and had to hunt for the fish just a little but when we found em it was game on! A lot of water and a lot of fun.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Tyson Rasmussen said:


> Made it out yesterday and had to hunt for the fish just a little but when we found em it was game on! A lot of water and a lot of fun.


YES SIR!!


----------

